# Rave, CC anything else to try?



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey all I have recently been through a few Rave beans and I am currently going through CC Jampit. I really like the Jampit and before ordering more I was just wondering if there are any more recommendations from CC or other companies to try. Quite like trying new. Mainly drinking with milk at the moment but do drink black and espresso on occasions.

Thanks


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sirmol said:


> Hey all I have recently been through a few Rave beans and I am currently going through CC Jampit. I really like the Jampit and before ordering more I was just wondering if there are any more recommendations from CC or other companies to try. Quite like trying new. Mainly drinking with milk at the moment but do drink black and espresso on occasions.
> 
> Thanks


So very many to suggest!

What flavours do you like in the cup?


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

igm45 said:


> So very many to suggest!
> 
> What flavours do you like in the cup?


I have not found myself leaning towards anything really - i do seem to prefer the slightly darker roasts though.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

A Dog & Hat subscription is a great way of trying different roasters & origins.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> A Dog & Hat subscription is a great way of trying different roasters & origins.


Cheers


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> A Dog & Hat subscription is a great way of trying different roasters & origins.


I second this,

Been on board with them for months and they continue going from strength to strength.

I note that they have expanded to offer darker roasts too.

Their customer service is second to none also (plus they are active on here too)

Win win win


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

igm45 said:


> I second this,
> 
> Been on board with them for months and they continue going from strength to strength.
> 
> ...


Might give it a go


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

If Darker roasts are your thing - try the Mahogany Jampit especially if you already like the Jampit. Out of the two, the mahogany roast is my favourite (but only just).

Surprised they don't do 1KG bags to be honest.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

RazorliteX said:


> If Darker roasts are your thing - try the Mahogany Jampit especially if you already like the Jampit. Out of the two, the mahogany roast is my favourite (but only just).
> 
> Surprised they don't do 1KG bags to be honest.


Cheers


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If you fancy trying a different vendor, I've found Coffee Direct good. Given your preference for darker beans Smokey Joe's would be a good start point. They seem to have special offers on most of the time too. Fresh roasted and quick delivery.

I'd also give Tusker a try from CC. We love this!


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Rob666 said:


> If you fancy trying a different vendor, I've found Coffee Direct good. Given your preference for darker beans Smokey Joe's would be a good start point. They seem to have special offers on most of the time too. Fresh roasted and quick delivery.
> 
> I'd also give Tusker a try from CC. We love this!


Great will check these out


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

VB Kaffee is another well worth trying next time @Hasi has a bulk UK shipment organised.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> VB Kaffee is another well worth trying next time @Hasi has a bulk UK shipment organised.


thx for the reminder 

will do anytime soon...


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

You should try Redber, they have high quality fresh roasted beans, very reasonably priced and a great selection available. Love Redber never had a bad bag of beans from them.


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Monmouth Coffee is worth a try. I have their espresso blend on it's way. There is also a small roaster in Fife - Unorthadox Roasters which is worth a try. Not sure if they do dark roasts. Black Bear from coffee factory is their daily blend and is decent.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheers guys - plenty to try now


----------

